# Tympanoplasty with Mastoidectomy



## jletcher (Apr 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the charge 69990 (Operating Microscope) is included in the procedure 69641 (Tympanoplasty with mastoidectomy)?  The CPT book does not list it as a code that includes the microscope, but 2 other resources (Code Correct and encoder.com) say it is included.


----------



## WANDERSON (Apr 17, 2013)

I looked in the coding companion for ENT and it does show the operating microscope 69990 bundled.  Hope this helps.


----------



## kvangoor (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree, bundled. Confirmed with CCI edits.


----------

